# Any kind of fish that will do well in my tank



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a 55 gallon tank with assorted fish (should be below). I need help. Would i be able to add ghost shrimp,4 black skirt tetras and 5 more loaches and still have room for other fish. Since my angelfish and gourami will grow quite big how much fish per gallon of my aquarium. Would there be any fish i would be able to buy locally that will liven things up? thanks for your help.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

The kuhlies and tetras like to be in groups. I would add another 3 kuhlies perhaps and another 4 tetras and nothing else.

What do you mean when you say the plec can't grow more than 2"?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Blue sunset gourami is probably _Colisa lalia_. It won't grow beyond 7 cm. Angels will eat shrimps for sure. The "inch per gallon" rule is useless.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok so more kuhlie loaches and tetras and nothing else?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> Ok so more kuhlie loaches and tetras and nothing else?


Yep.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Thats fine i have a picture of my fish. Should i give them a varied diet? Like bloodworms, shrimp, flake food. Here is a video of my fish at feeding time. And what i mean is the kind of pleco i have is a Otocinclus. Go search that up.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

That's alright, I know what an oto is.  They're not a species of plec however which is why I was confused.

A varied diet is best. A mixture of flakes/pellets and frozen meaty food is great. Remember to provide algae wafers for your oto if there isn't a supply in the tank already.

I can't see your video. My computer doesn't have the update of flash or something, but I'm sure it's lovely, LOL!


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

what do you mean by an algea wafer?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

SeaSerpant said:


> what do you mean by an algea wafer?


Fish food available in pet shops. I believe these are hard stuff.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lupin said:


> SeaSerpant said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean by an algea wafer?
> ...


 Yeah they are little hard disks of smelly stuff and you put it in your tank and they take on water and become these gross mushy green things that fish go crazy for.. well mine do.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Algae wafers are fine items, especially for fish with . . . well, algae as part of their diet. An excellent supplement for a species with specialized vegetation requirements. Even if they don't need it, they're a great treat for any fish, I use them myself for my fishy, fishy, fishies!!!1 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lindsey88 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have heard that ottos like to be in groups of at least three. Correct me someone if i'm wrong?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

MattD said:


> Algae wafers are fine items, especially for fish with . . . well, algae as part of their diet. An excellent supplement for a species with specialized vegetation requirements. Even if they don't need it, they're a great treat for any fish, I use them myself for my fishy, fishy, fishies!!!1 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Lol nothing against them but they are a little fishy smelling. And I try not to feed them to my fish. They get a little greedy and end up eating huge chunks and then their stomach looks like it's going to blow :S Like this morning. Ugh they are so dumb. I guess I don't have to feed for a few days now.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

They are fishy smelling, but that is exactly what other fish are attracted to. If you look at the ingredients on the majority of fish food, they're made with primarily fish ingredient.

It smells to us, but it is delectable to them. And that's all that matters, innit? :wink:  :lol:


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ya either your fish are happy and you feel sick. Or your fish feel sick and your happy. So i think i'll pick up a few bloodworms and things when i go to aquarium illusions tomorrow. (this is a single store in edmonton, alberta, canada)


----------

